# aconselhar ao filho/o filho



## dec-sev

Bom dia.

_O pai aconselhou ao filho que estudasse mais.:_ _"Peri... aconselhou a D. Diogo que se recolhesse à casa por prudência" ( José de Alencar , O Guarani) _] [tdr. + a : _O pai aconselhou o filho a estudar_.Note-se que na regência tdr. o objeto direto refere-se a quem é aconselhado; na regência tdi., o objeto direto refere-se ao que é aconselhado.]
É daqui.

Não entendo "tdr. o objeto direto refere-se a quem é aconselhado". No primeiro exemplo o pai aconselho ao filho. "Filho" neste caso é um complemento indirecto. Não?
A base dos exemplos entendo o siguinte:
1. sujeto + aconselhar + a quem (ao fillho) + _que_ verbo en conjuntivo.
2. sujeto + aconselhar + compemento directo (sem preposisão) (o fillho) + _a_ + verbo no infinitivo.
Mas:
_Quem o aconselha que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?_
È do meo manual.
Nesta oração temos "que faça", mas em vez de  "lhe aconselha" há "o aconselha" Porquê?
Espero que tenha formulado da manera clara a minha pergunta


----------



## Vanda

_Quem o aconselha que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?
__
N_a sua frase acima temos:Aconselhar alguém / a fazer algo.Quem aconselha, aconselha alguém (direto) a fazer algo (indireto)_:
Aconselho-o a viajar.


_


----------



## dec-sev

Mas na oração "O pai aconselhou ao filho que estudasse mais" se usa o complemento indireto (_ao_ filho). Porquê?

Quem o aconselha que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?

Cambiamos o pronome pelo nome:

_Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?_

É correcta a oração?


----------



## Vanda

dec-sev said:


> Mas na oração "O pai aconselhou ao filho que estudasse mais" se usa o complemento indireto (_ao_ filho). Porquê?
> 
> Quem o aconselha que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?
> 
> Cambiamos o pronome pelo nome:
> 
> _Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?_
> 
> É correcta a oração?



Como estou sem tempo até de comer, dê uma olhadinha neste artigo sobre o objeto direto preposicionado. Talvez seja aqui que esteja a sua dúvida.


----------



## dec-sev

No artigo tuto está claro.
O que não entendo é o siguinte:

_Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?
O pai aconselhou ao filho que estudasse mais._

As duas orações têm a mesma construção, mas na primeira "Pablo" se emprega sem preposição, mas no mesmo tempo na segunda oração se usa a preposição "_a_o filho".
P.S. bom apetite!


----------



## Antartika

dec-sev said:


> No artigo tuto está claro.
> O que não entendo é o siguinte:
> 
> _Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?_
> _O pai aconselhou ao filho que estudasse mais._
> 
> As duas orações têm a mesma construção, mas na primeira "Pablo" se emprega sem preposição, mas no mesmo tempo na segunda oração se usa a preposição "_a_o filho".
> P.S. bom apetite!


 
Eu também não o percebo, ia dizer que "Pablo" precisa também de artigo e preposição:

_Quem aconselha *ao Pablo*_ (OI) *que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro* (OD)?
Tem de ver si calhar com as diferenças entre Portugal e o Brasil? É complicado


----------



## Vanda

Neste caso, não há diferença entre os dois países.
Vejamos alguns exemplos da regência do verbo aconselhar:
A


> CONSELHAR.  Pede *objeto direto e indireto no sentido de "dar e tomar conselhos, entrar em acordo". *
> Exemplos:
> Aconselho você a não sair de casa hoje por causa da chuva.
> Aconselhei à Isabel um bom caminho para  ir à praia.
> Aconselhamos João sobre os malefícios do fumo.
> Aconselhei-me com o juiz sobre o meu processo.
> Depois nos aconselharemos no que mais nos convier.
> Aconselharam-se para me trair.





> Você                   já viu alguns verbos que exigem complemento com preposição.                   Vamos agora ver os verbos avisar,                   cientificar, *aconselhar, *informar e notificar que têm                   a mesma regência. Exigem objeto direto e indireto. É                   indiferente que o objeto direto seja pessoa ou fato. _Se a                   pessoa for objeto direto, o fato será objeto indireto e                   vice-versa._


 fonte


----------



## Antartika

Então depende da preposição a seguir. O que percebo é que se não houver preposição no OD (_um bom caminho para ir à praia_), então o OI tem preposição (_à Isabel_). 

Isso é o que deduzi dos exemplos. Os outros exemplos têm todos preposição no OD e nenhuma no OI. É assim? 

Obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## dec-sev

Antartika said:


> Então depende da preposição a seguir. O que percebo é que se não houver preposição no OD (_um bom caminho para ir à praia_), então o OI tem preposição (_à Isabel_).


Parece que sim.




Antartika said:


> Isso é o que deduzi dos exemplos. Os outros exemplos têm todos preposição no OD e nenhuma no OI. É assim?
> 
> Obrigada, Vanda!


Aos quais exemplos te refires?
É o como entendi:
OI
OD

_Aconselhei à Isabel um bom caminho para ir à praia. 
Aconselhamos João sobre os malefícios do fumo. 
Aconselhei-me com o juiz sobre o meu processo. 
Depois nos aconselharemos no que mais nos convier. 
Aconselharam-se para me trair._

_Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?
Aconselho você a não sair de casa hoje por causa da chuva._

Mas estas orações não entendo. Onde está OD nelas?

Who advises Pablo to make a trip to Porto by car?

Se _Pablo_ é OD antão _to make a trip _seria OI. Mas a pergunta pela frase será "to make what? (a trip?)" Não parece que seja _trip_ OI.


----------



## anaczz

Veja o que se diz no ciberdúvidas
O verbo *aconselhar* nem sempre rege preposição. É, sobretudo, transitivo dire(c)to: «Aconselharam-me férias», embora possa reger a preposição *a*: «Aconselharam-me a ir de férias.» O seu antónimo, desaconselhar, tem regência semelhante: «Desaconselharam-me o frio»; «Desaconselharam-me a ida para o frio». Pode, ainda que marginalmente, ao que parece, ocorrer regendo a preposição *de*: «Desaconselharam-me de ir para o frio.» Note-se que esta frase pode concorrer com esta outra em que o verbo é transitivo: «Desaconselharam-me ir para o frio.»


----------



## Istriano

> Duas sintaxes portanto: (1) aconselhar alguém a (fazer) algo e (2) aconselhar algo a alguém:
> "Aconselhei o menino a fazer o bem" (Jucá) e "Aconselhei ao menino fazer o bem" (Jucá). Note-se a diferença semântica: (1) 'levar, induzir (alguém) pelo conselho' e (2) 'comunicar em conselho algo (a alguém)'. Em (1), na seqüência a que pode-se omitir a preposição: Aconselhei-os a que me esperassem > Aconselhei-os ( ) que me esperassem. A variabilidade sintática faculta o cruzamento: (1) aconselhá-lo a + (2) aconselhar-lhe algo > (3) aconselhar-lhe a algo (Ex.: Aconselhou-lhes a que resistissem/a resistirem).


C.P. Luft, Dicionário de regência verbal.


----------



## dec-sev

> Note-se a diferença semântica: (1) 'levar, induzir (alguém) pelo conselho' e (2) 'comunicar em conselho algo (a alguém)'.


Náo estou seguro que entenda esta diferença semântica correctamente.

_ 1. Aconselhei ao Pablo fazer a viagem ao Porto de carro.

2. Aconselhei o Pablo  a fazer a viagem ao Porto de carro.
_
Que é a diferenca. Significa  "levar, induzir (alguém) pelo conselho" _persuadir_ ?


----------



## Antartika

dec-sev said:


> Parece que sim.
> 
> 
> Aos quais exemplos te refires?
> É o como entendi:
> OI
> OD
> 
> _Aconselhei à Isabel um bom caminho para ir à praia. _
> _Aconselhamos João sobre os malefícios do fumo. _
> _Aconselhei-me com o juiz sobre o meu processo. _
> _Depois nos aconselharemos no que mais nos convier. _
> _Aconselharam-se para me trair._
> 
> _Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?_
> _Aconselho você a não sair de casa hoje por causa da chuva._
> 
> Mas estas orações não entendo. Onde está OD nelas?
> 
> Who advises Pablo to make a trip to Porto by car?
> 
> Se _Pablo_ é OD antão _to make a trip _seria OI. Mas a pergunta pela frase será "to make what? (a trip?)" Não parece que seja _trip_ OI.




dec-sev, peço-te desculpas, ao ler este post teu que ponho aqui reparei no grande erro que fiz ao dizer isto. 

Efectivamente, os complementos introduzidos por preposição não são logicamente OD. Que grande erro fiz, desculpe!!!!


----------



## dec-sev

Hola Antartika. No tienes que pedir perdón. Nadie está libre de un desliz y el tema es tan complicado. Al decir la verdad sigo con la duda acerca de  OD vs ID. Precisamente cómo diferenciar entre los dos.
Ejemplo
_I advised Pablo to make a trip to Porto by car._

I advised to whom? to Pablo. Parece que se trata de OI.
I advised what? to make a trip to Porto by car OD.

But in Portuguese everything seems to be different:

_Quem aconselha Pablo_ (OD)  _que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro_ (OI)?


----------



## Antartika

dec-sev said:


> _Quem aconselha Pablo_ (OD) _que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro_ (OI)?


 
Gracias, dec-sev  

Vou escrever em português pelas regras do foro  O que assinalo em vermelho é realmente um OI? Eu achava que não  Ou os colegas lusófonos disseram o contrário? O azul na minha língua é OI mas é verdade que entre o português e o espanhol há diferenças como estas. 

Algum lusófono nativo podia analizar sintacticamente essa oração para o dec-sev e para mim, por favor?? Assim podemos aclarar por fim a nossa dúvida.

*Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?*

Obrigada!!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Antartika said:


> Gracias, dec-sev
> 
> Vou escrever em português pelas regras do foro  O que assinalo em vermelho é realmente um OI? Eu achava que não  Ou os colegas lusófonos disseram o contrário? O azul na minha língua é OI mas é verdade que entre o português e o espanhol há diferenças como estas.
> 
> Algum lusófono nativo podia analizar sintacticamente essa oração para o dec-sev e para mim, por favor?? Assim podemos aclarar por fim a nossa dúvida.
> 
> *Quem aconselha Pablo que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?*
> 
> Obrigada!!



Não sou professor de português, nem profundo conhecedor da gramática. Mas, até onde me recordo, a frase dada poderia ser analisada assim:
Quem aconselha, aconselha ALGUÉM (sem preposição, por isso OD) a fazer alguma coisa (possui preposição "a", portanto OI).

Assim que:

Aconselhei (o) Pablo *a *fazer a viagem ao Porto de carro.
Aconselhei (o Pablo -> OD) *a* fazer a viagem ao Porto de carro (veja a preposição "*a*", então é OI).

Eu não escreveria nem falaria "Aconselhei ao Pablo ...."

Mas, posso estar equivocado e é apenas minha opinião, que, repito, não pode ser considerada como verdade absoluta pela minha falta de conhecimento na matéria. De qualquer forma, espero ter podido ajudar.


----------



## Antartika

Muito obrigada, Ricardo  Eu pensei que se calhar o sintagma precedido nesta oração por "a" pode ser um complemento de regime verbal (isto é, o verbo precisa dessa preposição para formar a oração). Mas depois pensei que não porque em todos os exemplos há milhões de preposições possíveis  

Mas obrigada pela tua aclaração


----------



## XiaoRoel

É a mesma coisa no galego. Escolho os vários exemplos e analiso:


> Aconselh_ei_ à Isabel *um bom caminho* para ir à praia.
> Aconselha_mos_ _João_ sobre os malefícios do fumo.
> Aconselh_ei_- *me* com o juiz sobre o meu processo.
> Depois *nos* aconselhare_mos_ no que mais nos convier.
> Aconselharam-*se* para me trair._ (Sujeito fornezido pelo contexto)_
> Aconselh_o_ *você* a não sair de casa hoje por causa da chuva.
> _Quem_ aconselha *Pablo* que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?





> Lenda:
> normal = verbo principal
> itálica = sujeito
> negra = OD
> azul = OI
> verde = OD "de cousa" (subordinada completiva introducida por _que_, que com certos verbos -aconselhar, aprender- vão junto co OD "de pessoa": é herdança duma construção semelhante latina).
> sulinhado = complementos circunstanciais (sintagmas preposicionais, oracións subordinadas adverbiais finais).


A cousa sintácticamente é muito evidente. O problema é mesturar análises formais sintácticas com análises lógico-semánticas pois estão em diferentes niveis. *Non se podem mesturar alhos com bugalhos*.
N.B.: No meu tipo de análise as desinenciais persoais verbais de primeiras e segundas pessoas são sujeitos de pleno dereito. Na análise formal os sujeitos chamados elípticos (só possíveis con verbos em terceira pessoa -uma verdadeira não-pessoa-) são un fenómeno de estilística que só se pode permitir quando o contexto deixa ás claras qual seja o sujeito.


----------



## andlima

O dicionário Houaiss traz a seguinte consideração sobre o verbo _aconselhar_:



> *Gramática*
> quando o obj.ind. é uma or. subord. subst., integrada pela conj. _que_, pode-se omitir a preposição (_aconselhou-a [a] que saísse logo_); tb. pode ocorrer omissão da prep. a, quando o obj.ind. é uma oração reduzida de infinitivo (_aconselhou-o [a] fazer tudo sem pressa_)



Acredito que é o que acontece na frase que está gerando tantas dúvidas. A preposição _a_ está sendo omitida em:

_Quem aconselha Pablo [a] que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro?_

Por sinal, eu não conhecia o conceito de objeto direto/indireto de coisa. Obrigado, XiaoRoel. :c)

De qualquer forma, fico na dúvida se a ausência da preposição realmente caracteriza o _"que faça a viagem ao Porto de carro"_ como OD. Não seria um OI não-preposicionado? Sei que em português existem casos de *OD preposicionado*, mas não estou seguro quanto à existência de *OI não-preposicionado*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Uma precisão: A construção de *duplo OD* (*nunca OI!*) *de pessoa e coisa* é uma herdança latina con certos verbos. Pensei que era un feito conhecido e estudado. Pero já estou a ver que não.
O *OD*, seja un sintagma ou uma subordinada sustantiva nunca deve levar preposição, não sendo con pronomes pessoais.
O *OI* sempre é preposicionado.
_O problema está en como nos ensinaron os feitos de lingua desde nenos. Tudo confuso, atrapalhado sem ordem e sen senso. _
*A coisa é tão singela que eu nas minhas aulas só dou tres folhas de teoría gramatical e sintáctica. Não há mais!*
O resto são _fenómenos léxicos ou estilísticos e retóricos_. Isso sim que é uma _selva muito difícil_ de ordear. Pero non son feito de lingua propiamente dito, senón psicolingüísticos. Isto é o que custa travalho e a causa da confusão no campo singelísimo da morfologia e a sintaxe.


----------



## andlima

XiaoRoel, não sei se no galego a terminologia é a mesma, mas no português existe um fenômeno chamado "objeto direto preposicionado", como em:


_Devemos amar *a* Deus sobre todas as coisas._
_*À* onça matou o homem._
_*Desta* água não beberei._

Obviamente é principalmente questão de definição, mas é algo bastante documentado. Uma busca no Google por "objeto direto preposicionado" vai te retornar muitas ocorrências.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Também em galego cos _nomes propios sen artigo_ marcamos com a preposição a o OD (_Deus é um caso muito especial_, mesmo não deriva do acusativo latino senão do nominativo, caso único na língua).
O segundo exemplo _não é un fenómeno de língua senão de estilística_. Há _hipérbato_ e a orde normal das palabras está trastocado e logo já não ha maneira de distinguir o sujeito do OD, daí a _hipercaracterização do OD_ que está _fóra de lugar_ para que a oração _não fique anfibológica_. Pois o noso diasistema _marca_ o sujeito e o OD pela sua _posição a respeito do verbo transitivo activo_. Se trastocamos com o hiperbato a orde temos que marcar um dos dois, e sempre se marca o _OD_ (o sujeito é muito principal na sintaxe e não aceita marcas).
No terceiro caso _não há OD_, senão un vulgar _CC_ de matéria e o verbo _beber_ vai como _intransitivo_ (moitos transitivos aceitan a posibilidade de construírense sem OD com o que pasam a ser intransitivos).
Outra volta reitero que está muito mal explicada a sintaxe e a gramática. _Mesturados alhos e bugalhos_.


----------



## Istriano

> Duas sintaxes portanto: _(1) aconselhar alguém a (fazer) algo_ e_ (2) aconselhar algo a alguém_: _"Aconselhei o menino a fazer o bem"_ (Jucá) e _"Aconselhei ao menino fazer o bem" _(Jucá). Note-se a diferença semântica: _(1) 'levar, induzir (alguém) pelo conselho'_ e _(2) 'comunicar em conselho algo (a alguém)'. _Em (1), na seqüência a que pode-se omitir a preposição: _Aconselhei-os a que me esperassem > Aconselhei-os ( ) que me esperassem__._


(C.P.Luft ''Dicionário de regência verbal'').


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Pero são duas construções totalmente diferentes sintácticamente falando. *
Este tipo de libros como o de Luft são para mim o exemplo do que não há que consultar se não queres ficar atrapalhado e perplexo.


----------



## dec-sev

Muito obrigado pelas respostas!

@Antartika: Gracias por haber mantenido viva la discusión 

O único que que não entendo no momento é a diferença semântica mencionada no post 11. Mas não importa. No foro ruso usa-se com frequênçia a frase. Um dia pergunté a um russo que me esclareça que significava esa diferença semântica. Não pôde fazê-lo. Pois, cada vez que ouço "diferença semântica"  significa para mim que que não há diferença alguma


----------



## almufadado

dec-sev said:


> Muito obrigado pelas respostas!
> 
> @Antartika: Gracias por haber mantenido viva la discusión
> 
> A única coisa que que não entendo no momento é a diferença semântica mencionada (/referida) no post 11. Mas isso não importa. No foro russo usa-se com frequência a frase. Um dia perguntei pedi a um russo que me esclarecesse (esclarecesse(-me)) o que significava essa (qual o significado dessa) essa diferença semântica. (ele) Não pôde fazê-lo. Pois , cada vez que ouço "diferença semântica" isso  significa para mim que que não há nenhuma diferença alguma


----------



## almufadado

Istriano said:


> Duas sintaxes portanto: (1) aconselhar alguém a (fazer) algo e (2) aconselhar algo a alguém:
> "Aconselhei o menino a fazer o bem" (Jucá) e "Aconselhei ao menino fazer o bem" (Jucá). Note-se a diferença semântica: (1) 'levar, induzir (alguém) pelo conselho' e (2) 'comunicar em conselho algo (a alguém)'. Em (1), na seqüência a que pode-se omitir a preposição: Aconselhei-os a que me esperassem > Aconselhei-os ( ) que me esperassem. A variabilidade sintática faculta o cruzamento: (1) aconselhá-lo a + (2) aconselhar-lhe algo > (3) aconselhar-lhe a algo (Ex.: Aconselhou-lhes a que resistissem/a resistirem).
> 
> C.P. Luft, Dicionário de regência verbal.




Aconselhei o menino a fazer o bem -> O menino foi aconselhado por mim a fazer o bem -> 

A relação directa é entre "Eu" (sujeito) e "ele" (complemento directo) complementada por uma acção indirecta (complemento indirecto) 

Aconselhei ao/para o menino a fazer o bem ->  Aconselhei-o a fazer o bem -> Dei-lhe o seguinte conselho: faz o Bem ! -> Aconselhei à menina a fazer o bem  

A relação directa é entre "eu" (sujeito) e "concelho"(= fazer o "bem" = boas acções = complemento directo)   sendo "ele" um complemento indirecto

Basicamente todas estas frases (neste exemplo particular) têm o mesmo significado, mas em determinadas  



O João joga a bola !

João  = sujeito activo
joga = verbo
uma bola = complemento directo

A acção do verbo recai directamente sobre o complemento

A bola é jogada pelo joão !

A Bola  = sujeito passivo
é jogada = verbo
pelo joão = complemento indirecto

A acção do verbo recai indirectamente sobre o complemento


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Pelo João* na frase transitiva pasiva é o *complemento circunstancial agente*. _Nunca jamais un OI_ (onde se viu un OI introducido por _por_!).
A *diátese pasiva*, e dizer a conversão da frase transitiva activa numa frase transitiva pasiva é um mecanismo nas linguas neolatinas, como a nossa, que implica um _câmbio no ponto de vista_ do emissor da mensagem. 
Na frase activa os elementos nominais (imos jogar só co SUJ e o OD que são os que intervêm no cámbio) que se artelhan arredor do verbo têm, desde o ponto de vista de comunicação, diferente importância: o máis importante é o elemento _agentivo_, o *SUJ*, e despois o *OD*, o _paciênte_. Ao _virar para a voz passiva_ (a _diátese_) o *OD* _emancipa-se_ a *SUJ* (sem deixar de ser paciente e daí o seu nome *SUJ paciente*, mentres que o _antigo sujeito activo_, o _agente_ da accão, _degrádase_ até ser um simples *CC* (nas linguas hispánicas de _instrumento_, no latim de procedência) que chamamos *agente* porque _psicologicamente_ é o verdadeiro _desencadeante_ da acção como resultava na oração na sua forma activa.
Isto é o núcleo do sistema da diátese passiva. 
Cando não se explicita o agente podemos construír o que se chama _passiva reflexa_ con verbo activo e un *morfema livre se* (que não vou entrar a discutir por ser tema espinhento e alongado que daría pata moitos fíos: só há que lembrar a _serie_ dos *se*: reflexivo e recíproco, impessoal, pronominal, passivo reflexo).
Despois desta pequena explanação comprenderá você que o _OI_ _não entra para nada nisto_ e que _pelo João_ é um simples *CC* de instrumento (ou medio, isso tanto dá a nivel sintáctico pois é um _problema semántico_ que está noutro nivel lingüístico).
Portanto, a _acção_ recai sempre no mesmo elemento (*OD/SUJpac*) e a _agentividade_ tamén (*SUJ/CC*). Isto é no _plano sintáctico_, outro problema é a _lógica_ do pensamento que está detrás e que corresponde a _motivacións psicológicas_ e, já que logo, _estilísticas_ o que pertence a *outro tipo de análise*.
Agardo ter-me explicado con clareza. E se assim não for, estou ao seu dispor para aclarar-lhe as dúvidas que tever.
Um saúdo do
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Outsider

Conversa interessante! Devo confessar que estes assuntos me ultrapassam por completo.


----------

